# Drinks (alcoholic)



## Conniebv

I have packaging for umbrellas, the kind you put in paper drinks. Since they can also go in non-alcoholic drinks, I would like to change the current translation I see on there "Sombrillas para tragos" because "tragos" is sort of a coarse word, and this is a family company that makes party products. What would you use? Bebidas? Cocteles?


----------



## Cambria

Yeah, "c*ó*cteles" would be ok.


----------



## Maximino

You can use coctel if trago sounds to you like something little refined. In México, Guatemala, Honduras, Nicaragua, Cuba and Venezuela use ‘coctel’ (no cóctel. In Spain is cóctel).




> coctel. (Del ingl. cock-tail).
> I. 1. m. Mx, Gu, Ho, Ni, Cu, Ve. Bebida compuesta de una mezcla de licores y otros ingredientes.
> 
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española






> trago.
> I. 1. m. EU, Mx, Gu, ES, Ni, CR, Pa, Cu, RD, PR, Co, Ve, Ec, Pe, Bo, Ch, Py, Ar, Ur. Bebida alcohólica.
> 2. pl. Co:O. Porción de café, chocolate o aguapanela que se suele tomar por la mañana, antes del desayuno.
> 3. m. Ch. Tipo o clase de bebida alcohólica.
> […]
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Greetings


----------



## Conniebv

Thank you. I know the singular is accented, but is the plural? I didn't think so.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Yes, it is, at least in Spain.


----------



## Conniebv

Thank you! Yes I checked the DPD and sure enough.


----------



## Cambria

Alice_2.0 said:


> Yes, it is, at least in Spain.



Exactly, in Spain, at least, it must be accented. "Cócteles" is an "esdrújula", *all* "esdrújulas" are accented.


----------



## Maximino

Son ‘cócteles’ (en España y el Cono Sur de América) y ‘cocteles’ (sin tilde por ser palabra llana terminada en –s. En énfasis de la voz va en la segunda /e/) en buena parte de América Central y del Norte.


En función de cuál es tu mercado objetivo es cómo la debes acentuar (con o sin tilde).



Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Conniebv said:


> Since they can also go in non-alcoholic drinks [...] Cocteles?


Más allá de cómo se acentúa, los cócteles, al menos en mi barrio, también son bebidas con alcohol.
Saludos


----------



## Cambria

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Más allá de cómo se acentúa, los cócteles, al menos en mi barrio, también son bebidas con alcohol.
> Saludos



Aquí, en cambio, si no se dice nada más, son con alcohol, pero también pueden haber cócteles sin alcohol que quedan bien especificados en la carta del local.


----------



## Rubns

Una duda que tengo: ¿un cóctel puede ser también un "cubata"? Me refiero a que si "cubata" entraría dentro de la definición de "cóctel". Porque yo generalmente uso cóctel para un tipo de bebida muy específica, por ejemplo un mojito. Evidentemente "cubata" es muy coloquial y no se usaría en este contexto.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rubns said:


> Una duda que tengo: ¿un cóctel puede ser también un "cubata"? Me refiero a que si "cubata" entraría dentro de la definición de "cóctel". Porque yo generalmente uso cóctel para un tipo de bebida muy específica, por ejemplo un mojito. Evidentemente "cubata" es muy coloquial y no se usaría en este contexto.



No, aquí "cubata" se refiere generalmente a una mezcla de dos bebidas: una alcohólica (whisky, ron, vodka, etc), y una no alcohólica y normalmente con gas (coca-cola, fanta, tónica, etc). Los cócteles suelen estar compuestos de más de dos bebidas; puede que haya cócteles de sólo dos bebidas (no soy experta en el tema), pero lo que es seguro es que la palabra "cubata" no es sinónimo de cóctel, al menos en España. 

El mojito no sé si aquí sería un "cóctel", pero no es un "cubata", más bien creo que es, simplemente, un mojito.

Saludos.


----------



## Rubns

Entonces "cóctel" parece una palabra muy restringida para lo que pide el OP. Yo diría simplemente *"sombrillas para bebidas"*. Si pones eso en Google Images, sale precisamente eso. Es más, en Google si pones "sombrillas para cócteles" salen 408.000 resultados y en "sombrillas para bebidas" 1.170.000 resultados.


----------



## Rondivu

Alice_2.0 said:


> No, aquí "cubata" se refiere generalmente a una mezcla de dos bebidas: una alcohólica (whisky, ron, vodka, etc), y una no alcohólica y normalmente con gas (coca-cola, fanta, tónica, etc). Los cócteles suelen estar compuestos de más de dos bebidas; puede que haya cócteles de sólo dos bebidas (no soy experta en el tema), pero lo que es seguro es que la palabra "cubata" no es sinónimo de cóctel, al menos en España.
> 
> El mojito no sé si aquí sería un "cóctel", pero no es un "cubata", más bien creo que es, simplemente, un mojito.
> 
> Saludos.



Exactamente igual que aquí (ver mi ubicación arriba a la derecha), pero en tu caso, ¿dónde es "aquí"? (Si no es mucho preguntar...)


----------



## Rubns

Como aclaración aquí también se llama cóctel a lo que Alice_2.0 ha explicado (y supongo que en todo el mundo). El motivo de preguntar por lo de "cubata" es porque según entiendo en el post del OP, pide un nombre más genérico para bebidas a las que se les puede poner una "sombrillita" de estas de papel. Entonces al sugerirle todos cóctel, pensé que estabais entendiéndolo como un nombre genérico para bebidas alcohólicas (o no alcohólicas). Por eso digo, en ese caso no usaría "sombrillas para cócteles" sino "sombrillas para bebidas".

Por otro lado el título del post es "drinks", ya que "cóctel" viene de la palabra inglesa "cocktail", no entendía la traducción que hacíais. Otra cosa sería que lo que quisiera traducir el OP fuera cocktail, en cuyo caso no cabe duda.


----------



## Cambria

Bueno, lo de cóctel ha venido porque el propio OP lo ha sugerido como traducción, pero tenéis razón en que "bebidas" es más amplio y, por tanto, más apropiado en este caso.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rondivu said:


> Exactamente igual que aquí (ver mi ubicación arriba a la derecha), pero en tu caso, ¿dónde es "aquí"? (Si no es mucho preguntar...)



Bueno, cuando digo "aquí" me refiero a España en general... discúlpame *Rondivu*, pero si la cuestión no lo requiere (digamos que en este caso hay consenso, al menos de momento, en cuanto al uso de "cubata" en España, independientemente de la región), prefiero no concretar mi ubicación, de ahí que no aparezca en mi perfil.


----------



## Maximino

Rubns said:


> Entonces "cóctel" parece una palabra muy restringida para lo que pide el OP. Yo diría simplemente *"sombrillas para bebidas"*. Si pones eso en Google Images, sale precisamente eso. Es más, en Google si pones "sombrillas para cócteles" salen 408.000 resultados y en "sombrillas para bebidas" 1.170.000 resultados.




‘Bebida’ por antonomasia alude o se refiere a bebida alcohólica. Por otra parte, ‘sombrillas para bebidas’ puede querer decir ‘sombrillas para personas casi embriagadas, que han bebido en exceso’.



Saludos


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rubns said:


> Como aclaración aquí también se llama cóctel a lo que Alice_2.0 ha explicado (*y supongo que en todo el mundo*). El motivo de preguntar por lo de "cubata" es porque según entiendo en el post del OP, pide un nombre más genérico para bebidas a las que se les puede poner una "sombrillita" de estas de papel. Entonces al sugerirle todos cóctel, pensé que estabais entendiéndolo como un nombre genérico para bebidas alcohólicas (o no alcohólicas). Por eso digo, en ese caso no usaría "sombrillas para cócteles" sino "sombrillas para bebidas".
> 
> Por otro lado el título del post es "drinks", ya que "cóctel" viene de la palabra inglesa "cocktail", no entendía la traducción que hacíais. Otra cosa sería que lo que quisiera traducir el OP fuera cocktail, en cuyo caso no cabe duda.



No, no en todo el mundo, como he explicado anteriormente, en España "cóctel" no es lo mismo que "cubata".

Estoy de acuerdo contigo y con *Cambria*, aunque "sombrillas para cócteles" suena bien (entre otras cosas porque creo que se suelen asociar las sombrillas a bebidas digamos más sofisticadas que una simple coca-cola, por poner un ejemplo), desde luego "sombrillas para bebidas" abarca más variedad.


----------



## Rondivu

Alice_2.0 said:


> Bueno, cuando digo "aquí" me refiero a España en general... discúlpame *Rondivu*, pero si la cuestión no lo requiere (digamos que en este caso hay consenso, al menos de momento, en cuanto al uso de "cubata" en España, independientemente de la región), prefiero no concretar mi ubicación, de ahí que no aparezca en mi perfil.


No pasa nada. Tan sólo te lo pregunté porque como hablabas con Rubns, que es español como tú y yo, y decías "aquí" ...Era simple curiosidad nada más.


----------



## Rubns

Alice_2.0 said:


> No, no en todo el mundo, como he explicado anteriormente, en España "cóctel" no es lo mismo que "cubata"..




Creo que no me has entendido, aquí tampoco se considera un cubata un cóctel. Ni yo tampoco lo considero. No sé si me expliqué mal. Simplemente decía que si también considerabais a un cubata un cóctel, ya que estas sombrillas podrían estar perfectamente en un cubata.


----------



## Cambria

Maximino said:


> ‘Bebida’ por antonomasia alude o se refiere a bebida alcohólica. Por otra parte, ‘sombrillas para bebidas’ puede querer decir ‘sombrillas para personas casi embriagadas, que han bebido en exceso’.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



No estoy de acuerdo, "bebidas", por antonomasia, se asocia a _todas_ las bebidas, alcohólicas y no alcóholicas.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Maximino said:


> ‘Bebida’ por antonomasia alude o se refiere a bebida alcohólica. Por otra parte, ‘sombrillas para bebidas’ puede querer decir ‘sombrillas para personas casi embriagadas, que han bebido en exceso’.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Si bien es cierto lo que dices en cuanto a "bebida" por antonomasia, en mi opinión "sombrillas para bebidas" no parece que sea algo dirigido específicamente a personas que han bebido en exceso. Al menos a mí no me suena a eso...


----------



## Alice_2.0

Cambria said:


> No estoy de acuerdo, "bebidas", por antonomasia, se asocia a _todas_ las bebidas, alcohólicas y no alcóholicas.



*Cambria*, creo que *Maximino *puede haberse basado en esto: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=bebida

Aunque yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rondivu said:


> No pasa nada. Tan sólo te lo pregunté porque como hablabas con Rubns, que es español como tú y yo, y decías "aquí" ...Era simple curiosidad nada más.



No problem!


----------



## Alice_2.0

Rubns said:


> Creo que no me has entendido, aquí tampoco se considera un cubata un cóctel. Ni yo tampoco lo considero. No sé si me expliqué mal. Simplemente decía que si también considerabais a un cubata un cóctel, ya que estas sombrillas podrían estar perfectamente en un cubata.



Sí, entonces creo que equivocaste "también" con "tampoco", jeje, ya está entendido.


----------



## Rubns

Para rizar más el rizo Wikipedia los denomina: paraguas de cóctel


----------



## Cambria

Alice_2.0 said:


> *Cambria*, creo que *Maximino *puede haberse basado en esto: http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=bebida
> 
> Aunque yo estoy de acuerdo contigo.



I stand corrected (me encanta esta expresión en inglés). Pero, de todos modos, "bebida" es el término genérico que se aplica a _todas_ las bebidas, por tanto, abarca tanto a unas como a otras. Si pides la carta de bebidas en un bar de cócteles, etc. en la carta figuran tanto las bebidas alcohólicas como las que no.


----------



## Cambria

Rubns said:


> Para rizar más el rizo Wikipedia los denomina: paraguas de cóctel




¡Oh, cielos, volvemos al cóctel!


----------



## Alice_2.0

Alice_2.0 said:


> No problem!



Por cierto, la verdad es que hablaba con *Rubns *sin haberme fijado bien en que él también es español, y como preguntó lo del cóctel = cubata, inconscientemente tal vez me figuré que era nativo angloparlante...


----------



## Maximino

Alice_2.0 said:


> Si bien es cierto lo que dices en cuanto a "bebida" por antonomasia, en mi opinión "sombrillas para bebidas" no parece que sea algo dirigido específicamente a personas que han bebido en exceso. Al menos a mí no me suena a eso...




ünicamente digo que 'bebida' alude por antonomasia a 'bebidas con alcohol' y a que el término 'sombrillas de bebidas' puede resultar ambiguo.


Saludos


----------



## Alice_2.0

Cambria said:


> ¡Oh, cielos, volvemos al cóctel!



Pues la verdad es que ahora me suena mejor así...


----------



## Alice_2.0

Maximino said:


> ünicamente digo que 'bebida' alude por antonomasia a 'bebidas con alcohol' y a que el término 'sombrillas de bebidas' puede resultar ambiguo.
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sí, pero como bien ha explicado *Cambria*, "bebida" también es un término genérico que incluye tanto bebidas alcohólicas como no alcohólicas. A mí personalmente no me suena ambiguo en ese contexto, otra cosa sería que dijéramos algo como "se ha dado a la bebida", ahí está claro que el término alude a las bebidas alcohólicas.

Es mi opinión, claro.


----------



## Maximino

Alice_2.0 said:


> Sí, pero como bien ha explicado *Cambria*, "bebida" también es un término genérico que incluye tanto bebidas alcohólicas como no alcohólicas. A mí personalmente no me suena ambiguo en ese contexto, otra cosa sería que dijéramos algo como "se ha dado a la bebida", ahí está claro que el término alude a las bebidas alcohólicas.
> 
> Es mi opinión, claro.




Sé que en España es así, pero en Hispanoamérica no. Así lo muestra el Diccionario de americanismos de la Asale:




> bebida.
> I. 1. f. RD, Co:O. Infusión de hierbas que se hace para curar algún malestar.
> 2. RD, Ch. Refresco elaborado con agua carbonatada, azúcar u otros edulcorantes y sustancias artificiales para dar sabor. ◆ gaseosa.
> 3. Ni, RD. Vicio de tomar licor.
> 4. PR. Sustancia espirituosa.
> II. 1. CR. obsol. aguadulce. rur.
> […]
> Diccionario de americanismos © 2010
> Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española





Saludos


----------



## Cambria

Pero según lo que has puesto, Maximino, en hispanoamérica "bebida" también se refiere a refrescos, o sea, a bebidas no alcohólicas. Lo pone en la segunda entrada.


----------



## Maximino

Cambria said:


> Pero según lo que has puesto, Maximino, en hispanoamérica "bebida" también se refiere a refrescos, o sea, a bebidas no alcohólicas. Lo pone en la segunda entrada.




En República Dominicana y en Chile, no en toda Hispanoamérica.



Saludos


----------



## Cambria

Maximino said:


> En República Dominicana y en Chile, no en toda Hispanoamérica.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos




Ah, ok. No había reparado en las abreviaturas.


----------



## Alice_2.0

Maximino said:


> En República Dominicana y en Chile, no en toda Hispanoamérica.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, pues tal vez en este caso la solución sea que el OP elija el término en función del mercado mayoritario al que vayan dirigidas las sombrillas...


----------



## Alice_2.0

Alice_2.0 said:


> Pues la verdad es que ahora me suena mejor así...



En realidad me suena aún mejor "sombrillas de cóctel". Además, creo que así no habría problemas en cuanto a la confusión que el término genera en la mayor parte de Hispanoamércia... eso sí, tal vez se tendría que escribir sin tilde, "coctel/cocteles", porque por lo que apuntó *Maximino* parece que en Hispanoamércia se usa sólo sin tilde, mientras que en la RAE ambos usos están admitidos.


----------

